# Pineapple Juice?? for Stopping Poo Eating



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

The poo-eating problem is constant topic here. I read somewhere that pineapple juice can make the poo so unappetizing to dogs that they won't eat it.
I bought a can of juice 2 days ago and have been giving Moka about a tablespoon a day. He laps it up. I'm not sure if I should pour it on his food, or how much, or what? I free-feed him, so there are no specific eating times. How long should I continue to give him juice?
Lot's of questions. Can anyone share some much-appreciated advice?

I was worried the juice might upset his stomach, but so far his stools are normal--and still tastey--as of today.

(p.s.) I tried some store-bought drops to put on the food, but they did nothing.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I tried some crushed pineapple in Carl's food one day. He had diarrhea that night (unrelated to the pineapple though) and I just stopped putting pineapple in his food...(ended up eating the pineapple myself, lol)
I also tried For-bid, which I know people have had success with. Got it from my vet's office. I'm going to try it again though.


----------



## natelam (Dec 20, 2004)

You might try spraying a bit of Bitter Apple on a piece of stool itself. Continued aversion to the taste will hopefully deter them in the future. Some people use Tabasco, but I've actually seen some dogs that like it, or have allergic reactions.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Meat tenderizing powder sprinkled on the poo is also supposed to help... :dontknow:


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

I wouldn't trust any chemicals added to my dog's food. And pineapple juice doesn't really work. Just keep the poo picked up, it's much safer.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

It's hard to keep the poo picked up when you use potty pads though! I'll run into the kitchen to see Carl swallowing the last bit...*shudder*
Although he only likes it fresh. He won't eat old piles outside. Which makes me wonder if he's just trying to "clean up" after himself...
I heard that meat tenderizer can cause brain problems in humans, so I wouldn't add that to my pup's food! I also read that pineapple juice is very acid-y and can lead to ulcers. *shrug* not sure if these things are true, just what I read!
I've even tried praising Carl when he poops and distracting him with a treat while I whisk the poop away. I think that when he was a pup and I would scold him for pooping in the living room, he was under the impression that pooping was bad, and would try to make it disappear...and now it's an addiction...
Nasty habit, and it used to make Carl sick a lot when he was a little baby.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> I heard that meat tenderizer can cause brain problems in humans, so I wouldn't add that to my pup's food!


MSG is a major constituent in it, yeah, and that can cause migraines and allergic reactions. But then, lots of things contain MSG and we don't even realise it (a hell of a lot of processed food, soy sauce, nearly all Chinese takeaway food, even soy beans and tomatoes etc). It's most dangerous when used for a prolonged time, but the idea is that the dog just takes one lick at it, decides it doesn't want to eat the poo anymore and moves on.
Doesn't sound like that would work with your baby though - he sounds like a determined old boy 

What treats do you use for his training?
Maybe you could tempt him away from poo with them, when you see him do it in front of you, quickly throw him a treat, or a toy of some kind to take his mind away from it. Praise him for poo-ing on the training pad, and praise him again for being distracted by the treat or toy. Hopefully then he might get the idea that you're pleased with him for poo-ing in the right place, but that he needn't eat it, and can do his business and walk away.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oo thanks for the info on the meat tenderizer. 
Carl eats those natural Mother Hubbard treats. He'll do anything for a treat. If I'm in the same room as Carl while he's pooping, he'll run over for a treat. And I praise him and then pick it up. But if I'm in another room, the only evidence is the smudge *eww*

And yes, Carl is one determined guy!


----------



## Linariel (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't think you caused it! Dogs don't think like that, in conceptual terms. They won't think to get rid of something because you don't like it. It's too abstract a concept.

They just eat it cause they like it. Sadly enough.

I didn't realise he used pads...that does make it harder!

What is he eating? When I switched my girl's food, she stopped eating poo.

But cat poo is still top-notch gourmet for both my dogs!

On the MSG issue, I'm extremely sensitive to it, so I understand. Even just an accidental bite of something with MSG makes me really sick. Because of that, I'd keep it away from my dogs, just in case.


----------



## Moka-papa (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments. The problem is I can't be around watching his pee/poo pads every moment. I am sure this is the case for everybody. When I am home, I try to keep an eye on him as closely as possible going back and forth to check on him. When I see him doing his duty, I immediately praise him and get him all excited telling him he did a good job. Then I clean it up--fast. 

The biggest problem, then, is when he is left for even a few minutes sometimes and I find him too late. 

Other intersting findings are: 1. Sometimes he never touches it. Great! It sits there until I can clean it up. 2. He doesn't seem to eat it all, but leaves most of it. Trouble is he brings it outside his pen. EWWWWWIE!
(which itself is strange and deserves it's own post because he brings his food outside the dish/pen to eat on the carpet or cushions, etc. I wonder if this is common or if Moka is just weird.)

Want a funny? Last night I found on the carpet a little round ball, which I thought was a kibble. I tried to fee it to him but he refused. THEN!! I noticed it was a piece of poop!  LOL! Now I am glad he showed some good judgment in refusing to eat it, mabe that is a good sign.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

That msg this is just a myth. It's just an amino acid (monosodium glutamate), and it's in everything. It's in ALL meat ... being an amino acid. It's in your own body. It's in all living things' bodies. It's in mushrooms, cheese, steak, beef, you, etc. I don't know where that msg thing came from =/ I've had people tell me that if they ate msg they would die, and then they go eat a big steak, loaded with msg  I work at a chinese restaurant, the msg allergy thing gets so tiring sometimes ^_^. But if you're worried about your pup eating msg, they already eat it all the time.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

luvballet said:


> I work at a chinese restaurant, the msg allergy thing gets so tiring sometimes ^_^.


It _is_ possible to react to it. Medically-proven fact. But people often associate their illnesses with it, when really it's something like the colourings, spices and other addiditives in their takeaway that make them feel poorly.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh yes, they definitely can. I think some reactions may also be psychological ... I know when my brother thought something would give him a migraine, low and behold ... a migraine


----------

